
Looking for a tech partner - oneluvtripz
I need help building this app and I&#x27;m in need of a tech partner to help and partner up with my startup
======
dhumph
If you want to succeed your going to need to put more effort in here. Describe
it. What are you looking for. What do you bring to the table. Everybody has
ideas, hows yours special.

~~~
anoncoward111
in reality, nobody's idea is special-- only the ability to execute is special.

for most people in the tech world, this means you either have to have tech
skills, money, or connections.

all 3 are pretty much important for b2b, but for b2c maybe connections are not
necessary.

------
tatsean
what type of application you want to build? Probably can PM and we could see
what we probably could work together. I am from Malaysia anyway.

